# Center of nose turning pink



## GermanShepherdLover

*Center of nose turning pink*

This might be a stupid question, but in the last month or so, I have noticed Lukas's nose is turning pink (Lukas is 1 1/2). Mostly in the center. Normally it was black. I was wondering if it could be him rooting in the snow and that is why the change? Has anyone heard of this. Will his nose turn back to black again? Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## sunnygirl272

*Re: Center of nose turning pink*

*From canis major:*Some dogs experience loss of pigment on the nose leather or blistering of the nose. Collies and related breeds can get a weepy, crusty dermatitis on the nose if they spend too much time in the sun. Treatment for Collie nose involves keeping the dog out of the sun and treating the ulcerated area with a steroid preparation. Once the nose is healed, it can be blackened with tattoo ink to protect it from sunlight. 
Other causes of loss of nose color are vitaligo, snow nose, and plastic dish nasal dermatitis 

Vitaligo causes black pigment in the nose and sometimes the lips to fade to brown. 

Snow nose causes the nose to fade to brown in winter; normal color returns as summer approaches. Snow nose occurs mainly in white-coated breeds; the color change can become permanent in older dogs. It is not associated with disease.

Plastic dish dermatitis can occur if the dog eats or drinks out of plastic or rubber bowls. It is triggered by a reaction to an antioxidant found in the dishes.


*
And from a site on OES:*
http://www.oes.org/page2/970~snow_nose.html

Fading Nose 

Some dogs and cats will occasionally lose pigment from their noses, causing this feature to turn white or red. In most cases, this isn't a health problem, but it looks unusual, to say the least. And for folks who show their pets, a fading nose can keep a pet out of competition until the normal black color returns -- if, in fact, it ever does. 

The most common cause of a fading nose is "snow nose," says Grant Nisson, D.V.M., a veterinarian in private practice in West River, Maryland. Vets aren't sure why, but many breeds of dogs will lose pigment from their noses during the cold months. (This rarely occurs in cats.) People once thought that snow nose was caused by bright sunlight reflecting off snow and bleaching the nose white -- or by a combination of cold and trauma, since dogs often use their noses as miniature snow shovels. Vets have found, however, that even dogs living in warm, southern climates may get snow nose, so weather doesn't appear to be a factor. 

There is no proven way to prevent snow nose, although some breeders swear that giving pets vitamin E and kelp will help restore the color. (Your vet can recommend safe amounts.) Vets sometimes advise getting rid of plastic food bowls and replacing them with metal or ceramic bowls since some pets may be allergic to plastic. Finally, your vet may suggest a thyroid test be done. There is no evidence to prove that it is true, but some vets believe that low thyroid levels can cause the nose to lose its color. 

Snow nose isn't the only condition that can cause the nose to fade, although it is the only one in which the color eventually comes back. When a nose goes pale and stays that way, your pet may have vitiligo, a condition in which skin cells lose some of their melanin, or pigment. Pets with vitiligo may turn white on the paws, lips, and fur as well. Vitiligo appears to be a hereditary problem, affecting Doberman pinschers and Rottweilers more than other breeds. It will keep your pet out of the show ring but is otherwise harmless, says Dr. Nisson. 

A more serious condition that can cause the nose to fade is Vogt-Koyanagi-Harada (VKH), or Harada's, syndrome, which occurs only in dogs. Vets suspect that it is caused by an immune system disorder that damages the eyes and the pigment in the skin. It can turn any part of your dog's body white, and without treatment, it can lead to blindness, says Dr. Nisson. Vets often prescribe steroids to pets with this condition, which help keep the immune system from going out of control. 

Copyright 1999 Rodale Press, Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## middleofnowhere

*Re: Center of nose turning pink*

It could be from getting messed up in the snow or another scrape, too. My eldest came back from boarding with a bit of crust on her nose. It scabbed up & with the help of some lotion came off leaving a pink spot - which is now filling in black. (One week's time.) The youngest used to crunch frozen horse cookies when she had access - and had mild frost bite at the corners of her mouth and lower lip...


----------



## arycrest

*Re: Center of nose turning pink*








I've read that using plastic food/water bowls can cause a dog's nose to turn pink. Don't know if this is true or not???


----------



## GermanShepherdLover

*Re: Center of nose turning pink*

Well Lukas is feed out of a plastic bowl, by changing this to glass would this help? I am not a plastic fan but I found the glass containers were way too small for him. He eats out of a Jethro size bowl







Thanks to all for the great information, and to all that have posted.


----------



## arycrest

*Re: Center of nose turning pink*

I like the heavy duty stainless steel bowls for food and water for the Hooligans. They're not exactly like these but similar. I have never purchased from this company, am only using the link to show the type of bowls I use.
http://www.jefferspet.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=0&mscssid=BR4G2EW5WG318PR1U288BXM8H1JECU3F


----------



## SunCzarina

*Re: Center of nose turning pink*

Plastic bowls cause acne like spots on the nose and/or gums.

My dog gets pink spots, usually in the spring and summer when she's outside more. Vet says to keep her out of the sun. As if she'd be happy inside when the kids playing outside!

When the pink spots are broken out, I put a SPF 50 chapstick type balm on her nose before she goes out. It helps clear it up without ruining her day and keeping her out of the sun.


----------



## kbigge

*Re: Center of nose turning pink*

The first thing I'd do is switch to stainless steel bowls...other than that, don't know what to suggest. Good luck!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Center of nose turning pink*

According to holistic medicine this is a sign of a weakened immune system. This could be caused by an allergy (to a food dish as people have said above) or from a parasite or some underlying virus or other disease. Have you noticed any other changes?


----------



## GermanShepherdLover

*Re: Center of nose turning pink*

Actually No. His last vet visit was November and the vet told me that he is in excellent shape. He had a good check-up (ears, eyes, etc. ) with shots. <u>He is Crypto</u>, but I dont think that has anything to do with it? Which he will be getting neutered in late spring. But no, he is a real happy and healthy guy with a pink center in his nose. But seeing you are from Buffalo, you are lucky to be looking at the crappy snow still, and I know lukas roots in the snow (which now is like ice). I have changed his bowl to glass. And hopefully this will make the difference. But I will be looking for a good stainless steel bowl. Thanks


----------



## Dannay

*Re: Center of nose turning pink*

We use these stainless steel bowls for our dogs, and like them a lot. They are good because they are difficult for the dogs to tip over.

http://www.jefferspet.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=0&mscssid=9PNQRMX4KRGG8GR71W1K6SX5S0LK8WBC 

Not sure if they delivery to where you are, but you should be able to find something similar.


----------

